# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Your Anavar results?

## reddragon4954

What results have you gotten in terms of fat loss from anavar and at what dosage?

----------


## football2007

used 75mg for 7 weeks while cutting.

Gained a few lbs of LBM, gained a shitton of strength, while restricting cals

Probably one of the few orals I'll use again.

----------


## reddragon4954

did you lose any abdominal fat?

----------


## football2007

a little more than I would have naturally, but I did notice a bit more than usual.

Vascularity got better as well..

To me, var is definitely worth the price tag..

----------


## Ashop

> What results have you gotten in terms of fat loss from anavar and at what dosage?


you have to diet if you want fat loss.

----------


## tamvu

the first time good results at 30mg/day, after that 50-70 mg/day divided in am and pm. Always good results with var and I don't know why but my appetite seems to go away and I usually lose fat, get lean and strong. Always worth the $ when available

----------


## magic32

> did you lose any abdominal fat?


Yes, at 80mgs ED divided early and late...but my diet was keen with an already low bf. However, the Var dialed me in, literally!!!

----------


## G-1000

I like var but its hard on my gut. I dont run more then 60mg day but i do run it for 12 weeks. It dont kick in till week 6 7 so i run it longer. 

As for fat loss, it will not burn fat. It will hep with a good diet and cardio.

----------


## IntenseAthlete

> I like var but its hard on my gut. I dont run more then 60mg day but i do run it for 12 weeks. It dont kick in till week 6 7 so i run it longer. 
> 
> As for fat loss, it will not burn fat. It will hep with a good diet and cardio.


I agree 12 weeks is key to seeing the real magic, but you must take care of yourself.Eat well with toxin cleansing foods to hepls keep your lipid and liver profiles in check.

As for results gained strength & endurance while cutting and it worked dropped a couple percent BF

----------


## ecto9

Same here as everyone else is saying. Ran it 70mg/8wks. Didn't notice it kicking in for about 4-5wks. Next time good to know can run it longer say 12wks or so for even better results.

----------


## bodyjam

first time using any steroid ever after 12 years of lifting. I started a 50mg/day program 5 weeks ago.
My initial plan was to lose weight and cut up but after 5 weeks the scale was precisely this morning what is was the day I started! However, my strength has drastically climbed, I also can see serious improvement in my physique, muscle tone, striations, etc. I am really happy with my results so far. Just wish I could drop 10 lbs of the scale in addition to adding LBM.
i will definitely do this again

edited

no prices here please

thanx

----------


## icepick27

Iam 4 weeks in ,more vascularity. Increase strength

----------


## D7M

> first time using any steroid ever after 12 years of lifting. I started a 50mg/day program 5 weeks ago.
> My initial plan was to lose weight and cut up but after 5 weeks the scale was precisely this morning what is was the day I started! However, my strength has drastically climbed, I also can see serious improvement in my physique, muscle tone, striations, etc. I am really happy with my results so far. Just wish I could drop 10 lbs of the scale in addition to adding LBM.
> i will definitely do this again
> 
> as for price, I gotta a guy capping his own, I take one AM & one PM.


^Please edit the price discussion from your post and read the rules.

----------


## BJJ

> What results have you gotten in terms of fat loss from anavar and at what dosage?


My cycle was a sort of attempt since I did not know how my organism would react.
At the end, it came out a bulking cycle because I was responding very good to the drug.
I noticed, at 60 mg ed, I could easily reduce my body trunk fat just by keeping eating the same amount of Kcalories on a daily basis, without increasing the daily activity.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

I thought anavar was supposed to kick in much faster than 4 weeks??

----------


## Rex9933

> I thought anavar was supposed to kick in much faster than 4 weeks??


part of it does i think. but fully by 4-5 weeks i think

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> part of it does i think. but fully by 4-5 weeks i think


so then why do most people only run it 4-6 weeks then as part of a larger cycle? wouldn't this be a waste? I was planning on running this the last 4 weeks of my test/deca cycle leading up to pct

----------


## Rex9933

cause most ppl cant afford to run it longer i think. in tabs/caps its a lot. if u want to run anything for 4 weeks at the end of ur cycle, do winny. winny is also 3 weeks in, imho

----------


## BJJ

> I thought anavar was supposed to kick in much faster than 4 weeks??


I would say full after 2 weeks, in my case at least.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Are you guys speaking 'Var only cycle?

----------


## BJJ

> Are you guys speaking 'Var only cycle?


I was plus the addition of Mesterolone.

----------


## Rex9933

> I was plus the addition of Mesterolone.


and test or no?

----------


## BJJ

> and test or no?


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234

----------


## Steroidman99

> What results have you gotten in terms of fat loss from anavar and at what dosage?


I am just finishing my 8th week on Anavar (Chinese steroid powder) combined with creatine. I primarily wanted to gain strength and lose fat, but it worked differently than I expected. 

Since it was my first Anavar cycle, I experimented with the dosage a bit, 60-80 mg/day, and 70 mg/day seemed to be optimal. It started to work very quickly, after one week, but the strength gains were a bit slower than with Winstrol . To my surprise, after mere 5 weeks the strength improvements stopped almost completely, and increasing the daily dose didn't help. Thus, during the last 3 weeks I am actually only crippling my liver and blood lipids. 

As for my body changes, I started at 176 cm (5'9 1/2), 93.0 kg (205 lbs) and my weight went up very rapidly. Now I weigh 98.3 kg (217 lbs). From some reason, I felt almost permanently hungry and I ate like a Grizzly bear. This is interesting, because Anavar reportedly lowers appetite. Certainly, I gained some fat, because my waist volume is larger, but my arm, chest and thigh size grew disproportionately faster and I currently have muscle volumes considerably larger than ever before in my life. The weight gains still continue despite strength gains stopped, and I am afraid that they consist either of fat or water, because I am a bit bloated in the face. 

Although it is true that Anavar shouldn't aromatize, perhaps the combination with creatine can hold some water in the body. Furthermore, considering that my Anavar comes from underground sources, I can't say if it is really Anavar. However, it was really a very mild stuff, even milder than I expected, and during the whole cycle I felt nothing negative that would be worthy of note. The results are nevertheless curious. I didn't expect much weight gain, but I gained more weight than during my previous 3 cycles with Deca , Winstrol and Turinabol ; I expected significant fat loss, but I rather gained more fat; I thought it would suppress appetite, but my stomach was always empty; I expected faster and bigger strength gains than with Winstrol, but I was a bit disappointed in this regard. But my experience with this steroid was generally very positive. I would certainly want to run it again in the future. 

I am currently lowering the Anavar dose and I plan to start PCT next week. I want to run 20 mg S-4 for 50 days. I was very disappointed with Nolva after my last Winstrol cycle, and I won't use it again. If S-4 doesn't work, then I will be forced to try HCG next time. I am also curious about my blood tests next week. I want to know, what this cycle made with my body.

----------


## Rex9933

sman99 - maybe you got mestanolone. its even cheaper than winny. maybe it wasnt too pure either. who knows. those chinese suppliers vary all the time on quality man

----------


## nevergiveup

I have var and clen coming can anyone give me any information on possible results might be ( I am using it for training/energy and fat loss not looks) also any possible dose reccomendations.

500 tabs Clenbuterol - 0.08mg/
300 tabs ANAVAR 10 - 10mg/tab

Thanks

----------


## label

i love anavar but its terrible on ur body if u take it for more than 10 weeks. If I had time to look up the study, I would.

It may be "mild" but it still has harsher consequences. Do not take more than 80mg/ed for more than 10 weeks.

----------

